# Happy Birthday Bodybagging



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Have a spooky day!:jol:


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Have a good Birthday!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

BLECH! but thanx for the BDAY greetings!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly cow. It is is Muffy's birthday to boot. Happy Birthday. Now where is my DVD. LOL


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Have a spooktacular Birthday, BB.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Old men have birthdays???
Must say you look good for 50!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you.....
Happy Birthday to you...
Happy Birthday dear Bodybagging.....
Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a great Birthday!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got your PM but it says you have to clear some space for me to respond. I will call about 5pm tonight. Still at work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday BB. You really dont look 50. Mmmmmm wait a minute, you do FX makeup.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday BB


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday BB


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Hope your birthday is great!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Bodybagging!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Birthdays so real..... they'll call 911.....


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rob


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya BB!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bodybagging!!! Hope ya have a horrible day and get lots of stuff! :devil:  heeheeheeheehee


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

happy b-day!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Have a happy happy!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Awwww Shucks!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dude..birthday grats


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Bodybagging!*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Grr.... I could have sworn I popped in here to wish ya a happy one.... oh well, happy belated!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

im way behind on these ..Hope you had a great day


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Gee Thanx again guys!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

heck he's so old ...if no one mentioned his BD he probaly woulda forgot...lol


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Scareshack Has now exceeded his BodyBag beating points, see you at MHC sunshineboy!


----------

